# Best way - Manufacturers Warranty



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

My lock/power button has completely stopped working. It worked fine then progressively got worse until it completely stopped working today.

I'm wondering what the best way to address this is. I bought the phone from a 3rd party retail store in February, so I'm within the 1 year manufacturers warranty ( I assume). Those stores are not the easiest to deal with.

Any suggestions on should I go to a Verizon corporate store? Can they even help me? Or try going straight through Samsung? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jweimn (Aug 21, 2012)

Gerg04 said:


> My lock/power button has completely stopped working. It worked fine then progressively got worse until it completely stopped working today.
> 
> I'm wondering what the best way to address this is. I bought the phone from a 3rd party retail store in February, so I'm within the 1 year manufacturers warranty ( I assume). Those stores are not the easiest to deal with.
> 
> ...


I see this is fairly old but if by chance you were still waiting on an answer. Call Verizon and they can do a warranty replacement no issue. They have a way of tracking how old the phone is so it shouldn't be an issue


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ I agree, I just did the same with AT&T. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


----------

